
In the Wings of Afrostream’s Adventure, YC funded startup (fr, en) - lacrymal
https://medium.com/startup-begins/dans-les-coulisses-de-laventure-afrostream-2bdcc74a58a9
======
JPLeRouzic
Thanks for sharing your feedback on launching a new video service. My best
wishes for your next aventure.

------
lbostral
english version [http://www.okayafrica.com/culture-2/afrostream-ending-
tonje-...](http://www.okayafrica.com/culture-2/afrostream-ending-tonje-
bakang/)

